# The Republic Re-Arsenals!



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

My latest pickups. Has anyone tried the big double toro's with the red bands? I did not know that they existed in that size, can you guess what they are?


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Great reload.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweet looking setup chubZ - very nice looking V's--Let me know what your input is on these.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice chubz those vsg's look good enough to eat


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great ammo you got there,Those VSG's look awesome


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't know Chubz, but those VSG, VL, and V's look fantastic. Everything "V" :dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

What are the ones w/ the red banded foot?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice selection!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice grab! are those ones with the red foot some sort of rocky patel, like maybe a limited edge or something?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

7x50?
6x60?


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Haul!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice Chub!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

like you need to reload!

but those are some real nice pick ups


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...so what percentage rate did you get on your second mortgage?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Tasty,Tasty,Tasty.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Whats the twist?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Chubz - nice stash! I believe the big guy with the red band is the Gran Habano Corojo #5 Imperial (6 X 60). I have one in my humidor and they carry them at my B&M. Those are a favorite smoke of one of our regulars.

Atlantic has them for sale
http://www.atlanticcigar.com/granhabano.html#section4


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Webby got it. These were in a big chest with tobacco leaves. Damn Tasty. The Twist if from Taboo Cigars here in N. Richland Hills. Great cigar at a really good price.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Well hell with the 1-2$ sticks huh!!!pull out the big guns,nice..


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice haul Chubz those Factory Press look tasty!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

That's the shizz right there!! Oooh the **** you have!! VSG's, O V's, LFD's & ERD's! what can I say but OMG!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice work


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that's some artillery!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow those G Habano are great


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Chubz--

You are definitely Mr. Big


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh: :huh_oh: - Someone is in trouble ..................



Webmeister said:


> Hey Chubz - nice stash! I believe the big guy with the red band is the Gran Habano Corojo #5 Imperial (6 X 60). I have one in my humidor and they carry them at my B&M. Those are a favorite smoke of one of our regulars.
> 
> Atlantic has them for sale
> http://www.atlanticcigar.com/granhabano.html#section4


Atlantic also has one of my favorites, the Perdomo ESV 91' on closeout right now.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude, that looks like a one man wrecking crew!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice haul, Chubz  Those Imperials are a great smoke...if you got 2 hours to kill


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried the big double toro's with the red bands? I did not know that they existed in that size, can you guess what they are? 

Yes, but you better set aside some time.


----------

